# Protection pour iPod Touch 2



## Vladimok (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Quel protection prendre pour un iPod Touch 2, pour que l'ecran et le dos soit protegé, mais reste Dockable sans avoir à demonter l'ensemble de la protection. Genre partie coulissante  dans le bas de l'appareil.

Merci


----------



## DomBon (14 Décembre 2008)

sais-tu qu'il existe un store.apple.fr ou un google.fr ?


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

DomBon a dit:


> sais-tu qu'il existe un store.apple.fr ou un google.fr ?



Oui je sais mais les photos ne parle pas trop.
Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le retour d'expérience


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé ceci sur macway:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12395/switcheasy-neotouch-black-pour-ipod-touch-2g.html

Connaissez-vous ce produit ?


----------



## normafnor (14 Décembre 2008)

pour l'Iphone c'est ce que j'ai pris , solide et assurant une protection correcte,pour mon ipod touch acheté l'année dernière,après un étui "cristal" qui ne m'avait pas convaincu, j'ai opté pour un étui "portefeuille" Belkin un peu plus cher mais protégeant mieux l'écran car l'ipod est trimballé dans une sacoche au milieu de plein d'autres trucs et pour ma part j'ai moins besoin d'y accéder rapidement que pour un téléphone


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

normafnor a dit:


> pour l'Iphone c'est ce que j'ai pris , solide et assurant une protection correcte,pour mon ipod touch acheté l'année dernière,après un étui "cristal" qui ne m'avait pas convaincu, j'ai opté pour un étui "portefeuille" Belkin un peu plus cher mais protégeant mieux l'écran car l'ipod est trimballé dans une sacoche au milieu de plein d'autres trucs et pour ma part j'ai moins besoin d'y accéder rapidement que pour un téléphone



Merci

Tu a pris ce modele donc.

Mais comment ce fixe la protection ecran ?

Et pour le dock apple il n'y y a pas de probleme ?


----------



## normafnor (14 Décembre 2008)

on te fournit un adaptateur de dock (pour ma part je n'ai pas le dock) le film se pose sans trop de difficultés du premier coup , il y en a 2 si tu te rates, des tutos peuvent t'aider (voir forum Iphone) 
si tu as fait des maquettes quand t'étais petit ça devrait le faire


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

normafnor a dit:


> on te fournit un adaptateur de dock (pour ma part je n'ai pas le dock) le film se pose sans trop de difficultés du premier coup , il y en a 2 si tu te rates, des tutos peuvent t'aider (voir forum Iphone)
> si tu as fait des maquettes quand t'étais petit ça devrait le faire



La protection écran est adhésif ?

Il y a des tutos ? Je n'ai pas trouvé ......


----------



## normafnor (14 Décembre 2008)

oui c'est adhésif et le mode d'emploi est explicite,tu enlève le premier film ,tu poses en commençant par le haut, tu chasses les bulles avec le petit chasse bulle fourni et tu enlèves le deuxième film, pas de modification du rendu écran la consistance du film protection évite qu'il ne se plaque trop vite et j'ai trouvé que son positionnement était beaucoup plus simple que ceux que je connaissais jusqu'alors (pour palm ou pour celui que j'ai eu avec l'étui que j'utilise sur le touch,mon expérience récente (mercredi) de ce protège écran concerne l'iphone
pour les tutos , j'ai vu dans le forum Igeneration /étui Iphone qu'il y avait des tutos , je n'en ai pas eu besoin
bonne journée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai commandé celui-là. Est-ce qu'il protège bien l'écran ?


----------

